# Slow grind for Flounder - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been a slow grind to find fish. Persistent low tides and hot water on the flats has led to slow action early in the night. The flounder have been more active after midnight, but still very scattered. The gigging this summer is as slow as I have seen it in many years, and it will likely remain that way until we get a major weather or tide level change. Until then, I will be out there grinding late into the night, doing everything I can to put my customers on a limit of flounder.

*7/12/2018*
I had the Brent M. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SSE winds at 10-15mph and low tide levels. Gigging was slow just about everywhere we went tonight, and we never really located any consistent pattern. We moved around a bunch, and the best action was later in the night. We only had 8 flounder in the boat at 1am. We ended with 18 flounder plus 5 black drum and 4 sheepshead by 2:30am. The largest flounder tonight was 22".

*7/13/2018*
I had the Chris L. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SSE wind at 10-20mph and low tide levels. We got off to a slow start, with no fish in the first hour. After moving twice, we found some steady action on mud and grass bottom. We got most of our fish in the last 30 minutes of the trip. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by midnight.

*Upcoming open dates:
August: 7, 12, 13, 15, 19-23, 26, 28, 29, 31
September: 4-8, 18-21, 23-26, 28, 30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------

